# Curly Walnut Slate over Aluminum



## TurkeyHunter (Aug 6, 2020)

My Brother-In-Law's Brother-In-Law wanted another slate call for his son, so I made this for him. Curly Walnut Slate over Aluminum.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1


----------



## TTP GC (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 6, 2020)

Looks good. If it sounds half as good as it looks, it will be a bird killer!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 6, 2020)

Really cool! How you got the innards on that style. Or is that top secrets

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Aug 6, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Really cool! How you got the innards on that style. Or is that top secrets


Not really sure what you are asking.


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Aug 6, 2020)

I think I might understand. The pedestal is slotted with the track.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 6, 2020)

TurkeyHunter said:


> Not really sure what you are asking.


I'm not seeing a pedestal! Correct?

The black in the footprint; is that the bottom of the soundboard or a separate piece of wood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 6, 2020)

TurkeyHunter said:


> I think I might understand. The pedestal is slotted with the track.


Ahhh I think I see that now but is that the bottom of the slate?


----------



## Ray D (Aug 7, 2020)

Nicely done and a beautiful piece of walnut

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 7, 2020)

Well done! Walnut is super nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Aug 14, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I'm not seeing a pedestal! Correct?
> 
> The black in the footprint; is that the bottom of the soundboard or a separate piece of wood?


There is a pedestal it is slotted with the track

Reactions: Like 1


----------

